# Metric century a month - why can't I edit my previous post?



## mcshroom (24 Nov 2012)

Pretty much as the title says. I went to add Novemebr's ride to the list and there's no option to edit the original post appearing.

Is there a one month time-out on edits or something?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2012)

There is a time limit on editing.
Copy and past your old post inc. the new ride into a new one and I will delete the old one.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> There is a time limit on editing.
> Copy and past your old post inc. the new ride into a new one and I will delete the old one.



Thanks


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jan 2015)

Just so that I don't mess up here ....
Is that the procedure for everyone participating in that thread, and hence the challenge? I was going to edit my post each time I did a 100Km ride, but if you have to go and find the old one and delete it, that seems rather a lot of work. So, given that the old post isn't editable (and it isn't after three days - I just tried), how often do you want people to create a new post with new data? Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jan 2015)

New user accounts don't come with a complete set of features (or edit / delete time windows). As you post more, and your registered membership time extends, so do your account privileges. At the moment you're quite limited, but give it some time and the edit window will expand and you'll be able to go back and add new entries to older posts.

If you need to add ride details in the meantime, just hit the _report_ link under your post and and put the details into the report box - myself or one of the mods will update it for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jan 2015)

Ahhhhh....... I should have guessed that. 

Thanks very much Shaun


----------

